

Ask VentureHacks: Is the VC Industry Doomed? - nickb
http://www.venturehacks.com/articles/vc-industry-doomed

======
pg
A more methodical approach: <http://ycombinator.com/topvcs.html>

~~~
nivi
Thanks Paul. I added this to the article:

"A limited partner can tell you who _was_ the best VC with fund performance
data from institutions like Cambridge Associates. He may also question whether
past performance predicts future performance in venture capital; see Don't Bet
the Farm on Serial Persistence.

"But entrepreneurs shouldn't select their investors based on how much money
they have made for their limited partners."

